# חוות דעת על אולם האירועים גדות



## שושן שמפיין (9/4/12)

חוות דעת על אולם האירועים גדות 
יש למישהו מידע מנסיונו על אולם האירועים גדות שבתל אביב? נשמח לשמוע לפני שנסגור איתם על חתונה. תודה


----------



## שירי מרכוס (9/4/12)

מה תרצה לדעת 
אנחנו התחתנו שם  באוקטובר


----------



## שושן שמפיין (9/4/12)

רצינו לשמוע על האוכל ועל רמת השירות שם. 
רצינו לדעת האם האוכל טעים? האם מוגש ברוחב לב? האם קויימה ההבטחה לרמת שירות גבוהה?
כי המקום יפה בעיננו אך לא בטוחים לגבי רמת האוכל ורוצים חוות שעת מניסיון אישי.
תודה לך שירי


----------



## שירי מרכוס (9/4/12)

גדות 
האוכל טעים אבל בחתונה עצמה אבא שלי טען שהוא נגמר מהר ולא הייתה תחלופה מהירה והוא התווכח עם מנהל האירוע  על כך ובסוף זה הסתדר , בכלל חצי מהזמן אבא שלי היה עסוק בלסדר דברים מהסוג הזה


----------



## שושן שמפיין (12/4/12)

תודה, שירי, על תשובתך. 
המקום לא זול. חבל שזה השירות שלהם...
אגב, האם באוקטובר מחיר המנה זול יותר ממחירה בקייץ?


----------



## שירי מרכוס (12/4/12)

אמור להיות כך 
דיברו בפורום על כך שאין להם רישיון עסק והמקום אמור להסגר אותנו בזמנו זה לא הטריד אך הייתי ממליצה שתבדוק את הנושא


----------

